# Royal standard Meteor



## klukva (25 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте! К аккордеонным делам не имею ни какого отношения. Но получилось так, что на руках оказался аккордеон Royal Standard meteor 1985 года выпуска. Хранился все время в заводском чехле в условиях квартиры. Играли на нем от силы полгода в музыкалке. Нужно его продать. Подскажите, пожалуйста, какая ему красная цена. Спасибо!


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Окт 2015)

Метеор 3/4 весьма хорош для подростка в муз. школе. Если состояние отличное, то в Москве это будет 17,8 тр. В Сургуте можно просить 21,4 тр. Если не будет спроса- потихоньку уступать.


----------



## любитель (9 Ноя 2015)

Всё так. В районе 15-20 руб. Трудноубиваемый струмент.Но... не люблю розлив. Только для начального обучения.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (9 Ноя 2015)

С розливом там ,вообще то, из пяти,всего два регистра. Ну,а по цене да.15-20 тыс.руб. хотя многолетнее хранение даже в квартирных условиях,не есть хорошо. Инструмент должен дышать.


----------

